# Hot Spots remedies.



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello All,

I live in Cyprus, Europe and we are having a pretty hot summer.

Two of my Goldens have developed a couple hot spots on their rear flanks. I don't like running to the vet every five minutes if it's something I could treat myself.

I was wondering what home remedies you folks might practice.

I've ordered via E Bay inflatable collars to fit to their necks which will hopefully stop them from licking the sores in the meantime however I would appreciate any ideas.

Thanks for any procedures you feel able to suggest.

Regards to all,

Connor.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

There are many threads on this topic... if you do a search on hot spots you will find may suggestions.

What works for us us Gold Bond powder in the green plastic bottle. Clean the hot spot, trim hair if necessary, and dust lightly with gold bond frequently. Keep it dry.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I know many on this forum recommend the following: trim and/or shave the area to about 1" past the start of the hotspot (as they spread like wild fire!!) then plain brown listerine for cleaning/disinfecting, and once dry a very light dusting of Gold Bond medicated powder. Many people on this forum swear by this remedy.

The remedy I use, and swear by is as follows:
First trim or preferably shave the area where the hotspot is.
Second spray it liberally with Tinactin extra-strength athletes foot spray. Or any athlete's foot spray with the medicinal ingredient miconozale nitrate as the active ingredient (usually a spray with 2%+ is ideal) I spray this stuff on the hot spot at least 4 times a day (they do not like the sound of the spray can when discharging, but you should be ok as it is on their flanks!) - if near the ear, or face I always spray onto a paper towel and pat onto the hotspot. In my opinion this remedy dries those suckers into a nice scab within a few days. The athlete's foot spray is anti-fungal, anti-yeast, anti-itch and most important keeps the area dry and stops the weeping/oozing.
I honestly have had amazing success with this remedy for both Katie and Paddy.

Another thing I do, and I have not had a hotspot since I started doing this - is I add a high quality fish oil (not to be confused with cod liver oil) to their diet. Typically I double their dosage in the summer and/or swimming months to approximately 4000mg per day (2000mg each meal). In the cooler months I taper that off to half. Some websites recommend using as much as 1000mg per 10lbs of body weight, but I use about 1/2 to 3/4 of the recommended amount. I also add some vitamin e, as I have read this helps with the absorption of the fish oils. Get a good quality salmon, mackeral and/or sardine oil. 

This is my remedy of choice. I swear by it, and tell everyone I ever see that has a dog suffering with a hotspot!

I hope you have good luck with whatever regiment you choose to use!
All the best to you and your two Goldens!!

---
Kim


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks very much for your replies.

Kim, I'm off to the chemist in the morning for athletes foot spray and I'll also give the fish oils a try.

Thanks again, much appreciated.

Regards Connor.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Our vet told us to use absorbine jr, but I like the idea of Tinactin. Do you think the cream would be as effect? The spray is very cold.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

k9mom said:


> Our vet told us to use absorbine jr, but I like the idea of Tinactin. Do you think the cream would be as effect? The spray is very cold.



I wouldn't recommend putting a cream on the wound, as the best way to get them heal quickly is to keep them dry.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have always have 100% success with the Gold Bond Medicated Powder, Extra Strength. But I am very vigilant about her skin and use it at the first sign of irritation, long before a hot spot has a chance to develop.


----------



## ancram (Dec 8, 2010)

how do you purchase the fish oil? Is it a capsule or liquid? I found Salmon Oil but was not sure how to convert to 2000MG.

Thanks
Nelson


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

I should have posted this much sooner so I do apologise. 

I did pm Kim ref her suggestion of athletes foot powder which contains MICONAZOLE, but I should also have posted my result here on the forum.

I tried her remedy for hot spots on my two Goldens and it worked like a charm. Within a matter of hours the spots were dried out and healed up nicely in no time.

Thanks again Kim......! I now hold a reserve supply of the powder so I can catch any hot spots in their early stages.

Regards to all, Connor.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

My baby just got his first ever hotspot. I just went out got the Athletes foot spray but the only one Shoppers Drugmart had was the 1% so hopefully it works just as good.. Zane's dog food first ingredient is Salmon, it's Performatrin Ultra from PetValu. I am also giving him coconut oil. I just started today, so they say to start off on a low dose and work up to a higher dose. I just want my baby to heal.. I hope it works.. I think I caught it early as it doesn't look to bad now. I shaved the area bigger to make sure I had the whole thing. 




Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> I know many on this forum recommend the following: trim and/or shave the area to about 1" past the start of the hotspot (as they spread like wild fire!!) then plain brown listerine for cleaning/disinfecting, and once dry a very light dusting of Gold Bond medicated powder. Many people on this forum swear by this remedy.
> 
> The remedy I use, and swear by is as follows:
> First trim or preferably shave the area where the hotspot is.
> ...


----------

